
The videogame timeline  - azharcs
http://www.mauriciogiraldo.com/vgline/beta/#/14
======
dr_x
I think the most interesting thing about this (honestly very nostalgia-
inducing) site is that 90% of the games shown could easily be implemented in
HTML5... especially with WebGL rapidly becoming more complete in webkit. [and
when can we have some proper audio codecs please?] As I was suggesting to my
dinosaur-system-loving bro this evening, we're almost ready to virtualize the
whole lot. The recent <canvas> Win3.1 and AmigaOS toys are just the tip of the
iceberg, man...

